# Interior Dryer Vent Cover



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't understand the question. Are you trying to cover the old hole into the basement? Is the hole through an interior wall or the floor? I suppose you could cut a 4" round plug out of wood or I have used leftover 2" rigid foam insulation. The hole could be left as is or be drywalled over or covered with flooring material if in the floor. You could even hang a picture or print over it. They used to make decorative metal coverings for unused chimney outlets when wood stoves were being phased out by central furnaces. I don't know if they still sell them.


----------



## jkuzo (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I'm not concerned about the hole in the floor from venting to the basement as I already patched that. I'm referring to the current dryer vent exiting out the exterior wall. I have the vent duct going from the dryer to the dryer vent in the wall. My question is, do they make like an escutcheon to make the vent hole look "good", rather than just a metal vent pipe popping through the wall? Some sort of decorative cover so you don't see a rough hole in the wall. Hope you understand what I'm asking.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If your talking about the hole in the siding then yes. Go to any decent hardware store and ask for a “exterior exhaust vent“ 3 or 4” depending on the size of your duct work. They come in a couple different styles and colors.


----------



## jkuzo (Dec 23, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> If your talking about the hole in the siding then yes. Go to any decent hardware store and ask for a “exterior exhaust vent“ 3 or 4” depending on the size of your duct work. They come in a couple different styles and colors.


No, I'm referring to the hole on the interior wall..... I have the exterior exhaust vent installed. I'm talking about the hole you have to cut on the interior wall to allow the vent through.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

This discussion may help. http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/dryer-vent-through-brick-68675/


----------



## jkuzo (Dec 23, 2009)

Jim F said:


> This discussion may help. http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/dryer-vent-through-brick-68675/


Yes, however, they are talking about the exterior. I am looking for something decorative to cover up the rough opening for the ducting to pass through the interior wall on its way outside.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

when you bought the vent kit it should of had a cover that slides over the tube on the inside. otherwise maybe use those decorative covers that you put on ceiling lights to hide the hole if it's a different size than the original light.


----------

